# Heading to Aspen Feb 2011



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey folks,

I am planning out an Aspen trip for the first weekend of February. I've got a couple questions that hopefully you folks can help me out with.

1) I plan to fly into Aspen instead of Denver. It's $140 more, but it seems like a wash when you factor in 6 days of car rental, and the hassle of driving 4 hours through wintery conditions each way (I'm a FL boy, I only know how to live through hurricanes, not blizzards). Any issues with airport closures/delays or other bad experiences with Aspen's airport that you could relate?

2) There's only a few of us going, maybe 4 or 5 - so renting a condo might be out of the question (not enough people to split costs), do you have any suggestions for lodging on the cheap?

3) Public transportation: I talked to some folks that said it's easy to get anywhere you need to go by walking or public transportation in Aspen- that a rental car wouldn't be necessary. Is it easy to get to the gondolas? 

4) Last time I was in Denver, some of the supermarkets had ticket outlets for discounts on various Denver-accessible mountains (not Vail and the Beav, of course, dammit). Anything like that around Aspen?

5) I heard there are a few flat areas around the aspen mtns where I'd need to unstrap and walk. I rode Heavenly last year and it was annoying, but not a showstopper. Anyone here die-hard AGAINST going to Aspen because of this?

Thanks for your help folks 

-J


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been to Aspen about 15 times and love it. Not the cheapest destination, but really nice package in its entirety.

1. Flying into Aspen is way to go, But weather can be a factor.

2. Accomidations, the trick is to be located within walking distance of the downtown mall area. This is where most of the bars restaurants and stores are. Check out Chalet Lisl for lower priced digs.

3. Excellent bus system, car not necessary. Gondola right in center of town.

4. Am not aware of any ticket discounting in Aspen.

5. Flat areas are marked on trail map. Get speed up and slide through.
You likely will prefer Aspen Highlands and Snowmass for riding. Aspen Mountain is not, in my opinion, a very good snowboard hill.
All in all, flat spots not a big deal at any of the mountains in Aspen.

You should have a super good time. Snow report phone# 888-277-3676.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

*Thx*

Thanks for the info. As usual our plans are in flux. A buddy of mine out there said that Aspen was having trouble with their guidance systems + weather and turning a lot of flights back to Denver. That, coupled with a friend who can't get more than a couple days vacation means shorter trip to Aspen, and a longer stay at The Beav.

The revised plan is to do BC/Vail for 3 or 4 days (plus, if you fly into EGE you ride free that day), aspen for 2 days (with said friend). Probably stay a couple nights at the Jerome. Is that anywhere near this downtown mall? Will the Gondola at Aspen take us up to snowmass? We're probably going to do trails one day and a backcountry hike the next. Know any good spots to hike around there?

-J


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

Airport guidance has been fixed.

Hotel Jerome is a perfect location.

You will need to take free shuttle to Snowmass, 12 miles.

For hiking info, check with Ute Mountaineer store, on the mall.


----------

